
Automate tracking and sharing your location with your friends and family - neelkadia
https://github.com/neelkadia/WhereaAreYou
======
stephenr
So, its find my friends. But for android, and not optimised to only collect
your location on demand.

Does google not provide something like this for android accounts?

~~~
neelkadia
Yes, Its like find my friends for Android. Yes, I need contributes that's why
I open sourced this. I use it to show my location to my mother and brother.

As far as I know, Google provide you location tracking only to you, It won't
provide you sharing it with other people.

